# alsa intel ich9 hd audio controler

## pieter_parker

ich habe ein mainboard mit onboard soundkarte

lspci sagt

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

alsa in die make.conf eingetragen

emerge -av alsa-utils alsamixergui alsa-tools

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

Device Drivers  --->

  <*> Sound card support  --->

    <*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

      [*]   PCI sound devices  --->

        <M>   Intel HD Audio  --->

```

dort ist alles mit * an ausser;

Allow dynamic codec reconfiguration (EXPERIMENTAL)

Support digital beep via input layer

exit

make && make modules && make modules_install && update-modules && update-modules force

rc-update add alsasound default

dann den kernel gebootet

bei lsmod sehe ich das

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               7214836  26

snd_hda_codec_realtek   174004  1

snd_hda_intel          21836  0

snd_hda_codec          45672  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               6024  1 snd_hda_codec
```

alsaconf erkennt die karte auch

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart haengt sich jedoch weg

```
 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...
```

das wars, mehr tut sich da dann nicht

weder in audacious noch im vlc habe ich es hinbekommen ueber den optisch digitalen ausgang ton zum receiver rauszukommen

(kabel und receiver sind in ordnung, davon gehe ich fest aus, bis vor kurzem hatte ich ueber das kabel und den receiver eine pci soundkarte benutzt)

jemmand eine idee woran es liegen koennte ?

----------

## Max Steel

Wegen diesem Fehler der leider bei einigen Auftritt wurde vor geraumer Zeit KILLPROC_ON_STOP sowie UNLOAD_ON_STOP jeweils auf no gestellt.

Zuf finden in der /etc/conf.d/alsasound

----------

## pieter_parker

danke,  KILLPROC_ON_STOP und UNLOAD_ON_STOP haben etwas gebracht, es haengt nicht mehr fest beim restart

bleibt nur noch die frage warum ich aber kein audio ueber die intel hd audio soundkarte zum laufen bekommen

bei der alsamixergui gibt es dutzende regler ? ich hab schon etwas rumgespielt und ausprobiert

muessen welche in einer gewissen position stehen ?

bei meiner alten soundkarte durfte z.b. kein loop an sein damit der spdif ausgang funktioniert

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe alles alsa... auf -1.0.20 gebracht. Danach trat das Problem nicht mehr auf.

----------

